

Steve Jobs Finds Foxconn Deaths "Troubling" (shares views on Gizmodo episode) - grellas
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2010/06/02/technology/tech-us-apple.html?_r=1&hp

======
grellas
Regarding Gizmodo, there is no doubt how Mr. Jobs sees it:

"This is a story that's amazing," Jobs said. "It's got theft. It's got buying
stolen property. It's got extortion. I'm sure there's sex in there somewhere.
Somebody should make a movie out of this."

